# Glock Factory Tactical Light?



## mrlebowski79 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a Glock 19. I was just curious what these look like with the Glock factory tactical light on them? I havent been able to see a picture of them with it on. Only the full size models. I was concerned that it might look way too big on the gun. Anyone have some pics? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't recall seeing it either...but quite honestly, why do you care what it _looks_ like? It's not like Glocks are lookers to begin with, and the whole setup is made for fighting, not aesthetics. As long as it works, does it really matter how it looks?


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Exactly! I have one on my 19 and it works fine....looks.....don't care!:anim_lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When I had my G34 I had one - I really liked the light.

I have a pic of it on the G34, but yea, that doesn't help U much. sorry.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

How does the glock tac light compare to the Insight M3? As my bedside gun, I think my g21 would appreciate one.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

They look pretty formidable from a frontal view. 

:smt1099


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

It may stick out a bit since the frame of your G19 is compact.

I have a Surefire X200B mounted on my G23 and looks great!


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Speaking of this light, I'm thinking about getting a GT10 for my Glock21SF. My local dealer has it for $79 bucks. Is this a quality weapon light for the money, compared to say a surefire. Does it produce a strong enough burst of light for the purpose of target identification?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

L8models said:


> Speaking of this light, I'm thinking about getting a GT10 for my Glock21SF. My local dealer has it for $79 bucks. Is this a quality weapon light for the money, compared to say a surefire. Does it produce a strong enough burst of light for the purpose of target identification?


That's not a bad price. When I got mine, they were avg $95-$100.

Yes, it is a nice light. I have an M5 light, which is essentially an M3 light made for S&W guns and Walther P99s. I sold my Glocklight when I sold that Glock 34 that was in the photo above. But, I really liked that Glock light. It worked very well, and I liked how it matched the styling of the Glock.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That's not a bad price. When I got mine, they were avg $95-$100.
> 
> Yes, it is a nice light. I have an M5 light, which is essentially an M3 light made for S&W guns and Walther P99s. I sold my Glocklight when I sold that Glock 34 that was in the photo above. But, I really liked that Glock light. It worked very well, and I liked how it matched the styling of the Glock.


Yeah, I think I will get it while it's still 79 bucks.


----------



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

Ebay has them cheap. I paid $175 with shipping for the GTL-22.


----------



## jlouki01 (Jan 25, 2008)

I will post you a picture of mine tonight.


----------

